# Overnight Trip, Annie Girl, June 2017



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm restless, so I thought I would post a trip from June. Several of my co-workers and I, with mutual friends and family have fished at least annually on an Overnight Trip out of OBA since 2001. The only year we missed was 2010, the year of the Gulf's closure thanks to the Deepwater Horizon accident, and we headed to the Outerbanks of NC. 

This trip was a great "Traditional" offshore trip as we trolled Openwater on a classic rip as it wasn't happening at the rigs. We went 1-2 on Blues, an estimated 300# fish and 1-2 on Whites and enjoyed a decent "Dorado" bite.

On the way in, we slammed a two day limit of OBA Snapper. Once again, Capt Mike Rowell and 1st mate Tom Brantley and crew did and excellent job.

Sadly, one of my co-workers had a tragic fall in his work shop a few weeks later. RIP - Charles, you are missed and these trips will never be the same, loved running with you man.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

great trip and pics.
still looking to get my blue.


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

cobe killer said:


> great trip and pics.
> still looking to get my blue.


Stick to it, it will happen.....


----------



## RollTider (Jun 30, 2011)

Great post, JO. Very sorry to hear about Charles, but know he will be looking down on you on your future trips offshore:thumbup:


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

RollTider, thanks, yep it's a tough one. My last conversation with him was discussing Ceviche prep, there's always something going on reminding me of him. I hope you and fam are well. Enjoy hunting season and the holidays....


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like a fulfilling trip! Your buddy Charles will always be with your group!


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Magic236 said:


> RollTider, thanks, yep it's a tough one. My last conversation with him was discussing Ceviche prep, there's always something going on reminding me of him. I hope you and fam are well. Enjoy hunting season and the holidays....


Great pictures!

True friends will keep reminding you of their presence in everyday things even when they are gone. Sounds like he was one of those true friends.


----------

